# Darjeerling Passenger Car



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have a good picture of the of a Darjeerling passenger car? I need to make up some decals and detail is needed. Most of the pics I've seen on the net are from a distance and/or indistinct. Thanks--Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry but neglected to mention the period....I am looking for the modern blue cars...I've seen some on various sites but not a lot of clear up close shots. I'm close now but any shots of any of the modern blue cars is appreciated. 

Sam


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Check the videos on the UNESCO World Heritage site http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/944/gallery/

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam, 

Check the link here to the cars that were imported a few years back from The Car Works. http://www.brandbright.co.uk/darjcoach.htm 

They were brass models and fully painted/ lettered in the era you are looking. They sold for about 900.00 a set I think here in the US. A few sets still are kicking around from different sources.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Victor but I have seen those--same issue really. 

Jason--yes, I know of those cars. I purchased some the trucks from Stan Richmond at DH. I think the cars are bit pricey and I believe I can produce some decent ones for a lot less for my purposes....The part which I didn't think would be challenging--pics of the modern cars themselves---has been. I scoured the net and finally found a few decent ones that I'll use. I have two of the three cars I'm building about 2/3s done. They are painted but I need to fit the trucks, couplers and decals... 

Sam


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

How about the locos ? Do you have access to a scale model ? I'd be interested in acquiring one steamer. I would add the track inspectors cum sander specialists in front myself 

In some of the ancient golf clubs in that region they have fore and aft caddies on every round. One to carry the clubs and the other to spot the wayward ball. A legacy from the railways ?









Pic: Dhrs.org, Matthias Manhart


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Victor, 

I might have to add a few riders for the way I strike the golf ball.... I do have a Roundhouse Darjeerling--very nice little engine with radio control. A very nice gent from the UK has favored me with a few detailed pictures he has for a book he's putting together on the subject of DHR cars. My efforts toward the fidelity of the model will be very broad brush. I do have he proper paint, the proper trucks and soon the decals--hopefully that will be almost enough to pull off three decent cars...The next task will be finding all the riders I'll need...... 

Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Victor, 

Here's a link to the Roundhouse site for the loco...http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/darj.htm There are several Roundhouse dealers around who can likely accommodate you, like Jsaon above--looks like $2450 and an Oct 2013 timeframe... 

Sam


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Good to know. Have you seen this : (If only he could be persuaded to get the flat blue colors splashed on....that would be a real treat with icing. Beautiful Walschaerts gear too.)


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There are several modern blue passenger cars, notably with square and round cornered windows. 

http://www.bcmtouring.com/forum/ind...am-t29800/

http://www.oise-vietnam.fr/images/i...ing_ag.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ausschussware/455795763/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildva...otostream/

http://indiantraveltourism.wordpress.com/page/3/ 

This may be the round logo that is very faded in the above images (the center should be bright yellow).
http://updatemycondo.com/wp-content...ilway-logo 










Sorry about the dead links, a fault of this POS editor. 
Andrew


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Andrew, 

Thanks so much--the logo was a problem for me. You also had some pics in there I had not seen. There does appear a good bit of variation in these cars...not only the windows but the door placement. My UK source provided a very good description of the Kalka built coaches in early 2006. He also had pictures of the front/back of the carriages and the detail around what appears to be a sort of link and pin coupler the car uses. 

Sam


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sam, 

Garden Railway Specialist have logo transfers listed under 'Catalogue' but none for Indian/Darjeerling. They do have a custom transfer printing service though. 

All the best with your project. 

Andrew


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

That logo is the generic IR logo, but if I recollect the DHR diesels had 'Siliguri' from the base junction at the foothills ...don't remember the cars though, most were faded anyway.










And the older variant:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Victor, 

The image below gave me the hint to the 'Indian Railways' logo I posted although the top text does not seem to match any here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ausschussware/455795763/

It does however look to be the same logo as in the one below on the diesel locomotive.
http://www.dhrs.org/photogallery/as..._Sukna.jpg 

In any case it is a fascinating mountain railway with some very unique locomotives. 


Andrew


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Victor, 

From this interesting youtube video, looks like the one on top on the passenger cars.....Thanks, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsFDRPB0uok 

It gives one a good look at the operation of the loco and the stark realism of running this engine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCi3lCggao 

This one shows your diesel and the decal you mentioned but I can't see the passenger car logo....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sam, 

Bingo, the YT video link you posted shows the logo up well @ 2:15 

Interestingly the coach next to the loco has both square and rounded style window frames.



Andrew


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Frustrating trying to track that elusive logo isn't it ? It's an incredible trip in total street chaos (from a visitor's point of view) but completely normal and routine for the locals. Those logos were either painted at random or weathered out since they can be seen missing on some cars !

If you guys ever spot a car called "Mark Twain", do let me know. I left a pair of sunglasses on it.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Victor, 

The logo Andrew provided seems to be the one i've seen on one of the passenger cars, Zanskar (#364) but as Andrew points out there's more yellow there. 

Thanks again the help. 

Sam


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,

i own a Roundhouse DHR live steam engine and i bought some time ago a few kits of DHR waggons:

http://www.ipengineering.co.uk/page85.html

I found some characters too:

http://www.robbennett.org/darj.html

Regards

Matthias

http://www.beathis.ch/

Pictures from the DHR: http://beathis.ch/cgi/pics/categories.php?cat_id=28


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you Matthias! I'll have to pick up some of those guys for the front of the Darj! 

There is enough variation in these cars that it seems always anything goes. I might have to give one of the kits from IP a go as well. 


Sam


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam

Don't know if in your adventures on the Internet you ran across the following, if not I thought you may find this of interest.









Ffestiniog & Welsh Highland Railways - Boston Lodge Engineering - Darjeeling Railway Bogies Page-11[/b]


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Steve. I had not seen that--very nice. It is fascinating the variations in these cars. Some really nice work. 

Here's another interesting and fast ride up to Ghum in the 20 minutes below......amazing and seemingly crazy use of space--gotta love the camera mount on this one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9x2kN4iFpk


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome clip ! There are sections of that road which I thought were One-Way....no 2 way, no 4 way...ahh forget it any way. Who cares which way you want to go at 6,000 feet ? You've already reached the Gods. There are few sections where - if you didn't know better - your car could get jammed between the loco and a 3,000 ft drop. Only the locals know exactly where to stop. No crossing barriers - who needs them here ? The current interest and demand there was high speed internet of course - you can see the cables being laid alongside the track.

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Victor, 

Yes, the wires on the ground seems to fit right in,doesn't it? I will have to make the trek there someday..... 

Sam


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The wires would be handy to prop up on branches to hang out your washing. ;-)

andrew


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not  ? Use the gush of wind from the loco, comm lines from the local cable company,and a dash of steam to do some eco-friendly dry cleaning at 6,000 feet.


----------

